# Do you wipe inside of your anus?



## lone_wolf777 (Dec 20, 2017)

First off, this is not a joke. Atleast for me, when I hit puberty, I developed leaky gas as well as the need to wipe inside my anus after bowel movements. (I would smell like crap if I didn't). To my knowledge, the extra wiping isn't overly common. I'm beginning to wonder if these 2 conditions are related due to a structural problem or something.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I do not, but you can always take charcoal pills to curb the smell. Take one or two before or after each main meal of the day, they really work wonders. P.S. They can be constipating to some, so keep that in mind.


----------



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

Yep I do wipe the inside. Even better if you can time your bowel movements in the morning so you can have a shower to wash inside your anus. You'll also feel more comfortable afterwards.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

I do this too. I have some wet wipes that I use after I wipe with regular toilet paper. Once I'm done going (IBS-D here and I go multiple times)...I will use a wet wipe and insert and get it as clean as possible.


----------

